# Rainbow cichlids are HORRIBLE for community tanks



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

I read so much info online about rainbow cichlids being peaceful and great for community tanks. So I got mine yesterday from liveaquaria, and man did I make a mistake. She is not peaceful, she chases everyone and I don't like her at all. She's the total opposite of everything I've read about rain now cichlids. I'll be rehoming her very soon. Wish I didn't waste $20 on this fish. She's kind of a b*tch. Don't anyone make the same mistake I did. They are horrible for community tanks.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sorry she isn't working out for you. Having said that, I've had a pair in a community Central American 40 breeder for several years, without issue. So I don't agree that rainbow cichlids don't work in community tanks.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

It would really depend on the TYPE of community. A rainbow would be fabulous in an American cichlid community tank for sure. In a "community" tank consisting of tetras, cories, gouramis, etc. - non cichlids - not good at all. It's still a cichlid.


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

I've got her with platies, rainbowfish, cories, peaceful cichlids, gobies. I read lots of info saying they were great for community tanks. I like her I just don't trust keeping her in my tank.


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

I finally caught her last night and took her to the lfs this morning to give to an employee who has about 20 aquariums. I have to admit I'm really sad to give her up. I don't hate her I was just frustrated that she was being a bully. I'm having a hard time with giving her up. I feel guilty. I wish she would have gotten along with my other fish.


----------



## slava2929 (Dec 24, 2017)

I have a fully grown male rainbow cichlid that I wouldn't trust with ANYTHING other than a larger cichlid. He is the most aggressive fish I have ever owned and I have owned a few convicts. I have to say, that I agree with OP on this issue. This fish goes for my hand every time I put it in the tank and it regularly attacks my convict. I too have read online that they are semi-aggressive and are okay for community tanks but after this experience I know that's nonsense. I'm sure you could get lucky and get a relatively peaceful one, but given the behaviour of my current fish, that's not a gamble worth taking.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a different take on whether or not this was a particularly aggressive rainbow. You have to consider the situation/circumstance. Same fish can be mellow/peaceful over one period of time and aggressive towards certain fish during another period of time but often the situations the fish finds itself in might be entirely different.
The OP introduced a rainbow into an established community. It began to assert it's dominance. Small community fish might be viewed initially as a threat by a newly introduced and insecure rainbow. Looking at the dates, it appears to have been in the tank no more then 2 days. A few more days, it might have settled in and mellowed considerably.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Unfortunately you got some bad information. I normally trust forums like this one over things like profiles on websites, especailly species profiles that are on sites trying to sell you fish. Next time turn to forums for advice as they will most often have first hand experience that will help you out. The normal rule of thumb is that you shouldn't keep cichlids with other types of community fish. When keepers talk about cichlids in a community tank, they are really talking about a cichlid community tank. I hope this doesn't turn you off cichlids, they are great fish, that are active with thier own personalities. I don't ever see keeping anything but cichlids.


----------

